# Erste Benchausrüstung für DIce



## Chrissi (15. Januar 2014)

*Erste Benchausrüstung für DIce*

Hallo,

nachdem mich das Thema Hardware und Übertakten schon seid 2009 fasziniert und interessiert habe ich nun endlich dank Dualem Studium auch das Geld das zu finanzieren  
Ich habe mich mit der8auer schon etwas über PN unterhalten und er hat mir mal ne Liste gegeben, was ich so brauche (vielen Dank nochmal an Dich). Das wollte ich jetzt hier nochmal durchgehen und meine verbliebenen Fragen stellen.

- der8auer Fusion Pot: 220€ 
Das ist ja recht einfach. Sollte  der hier  sein.

- Isolationsmaterial für den Pot (Armaflex 10mm): 5€
Ich habe geschaut der Pot hat nen 70mm Durchmesser. Da müsste dann ja  das hier  passen. 165mm ist der Pot hoch also dann nen 160mm hohes Stück, oder? Und fürs Mainboard dann das Liquid Tape oder da auch nochmal Armaflex als Matte?

- LiquidTape zur el. Isolation: 18€
Das ist dann wohl  das hier. 

- PeakTech 5140 Thermometer: 70€
Müsste  das hier sein 

- Typ-K Temperaturfühler: 10€
Das ist dann  der hier . Sollte dank Unsiversalstecker ja auch in das Thermomether passen.

- Gelid-Extreme WLP: ~8€
Das ist dann  die hier . Für wieviele CPU´s reicht ein so ne Tube? Ich nutzt im Moment so ne Riesentube MX-2, die hält schon ewig 

- Edelstahl Thermoskannen: ~5€/Stk.
der8auer sagt IKEA sei sein Favorit, dann werde ich da wohl mal hindüsen. Reicht eine aus?

Macht 340€. Ist mir lieber alles bis auf das Thermomether bei der8auer zu kaufen (das hat er leider nicht). Da unterstütze ich ich noch Jemanden hier aus dem Forum und kann mich für die vorabgeleistete Hilfe revanchieren.



Kommen wir nun zum Rest. Zuersteinmal der Hardware:

Ich habe nur ne alte 250Gb HDD. Die sollte ja schonmal gehen. Muss ja nur das OS drauf (dazu noch später mehr).

Dann bräuchte ich noch nen Netzteil. Ich habe in meinem aktuellen PC nen beQuiet Straight Power E6 (noch von 2009) 650 Watt. Kann ich das nehmen? Dann kaufe ich mir für meinen richtigen PC nen DarkPower Pro P10 (Kostenpunkt 130€ mit Versand)

Mir wurde geraten erstmal mit dem Sockel 775 anzufangen. Da bräuchte ich dann nen sehr gutes Mainboard für DIce OC. Aber welches nimmt man da und wo bekommt man das her und wieviel kostet das?

Dann noch der RAM. Ich zietiere mal einen Ausschnitt einer PN von der8auer an mich: 





> Du solltest dir auf jeden Fall ein gutes RAM-Kit besorgen. Bringt bei  allen Benchmarks ziemlich viel und du kannst es immer verwenden. Sehr  gute DDR3-Kits kosten etwa 70-120€. Das sind aber keine die du irgendwo  normal kaufen kannst. Wir im HWBot Team haben aber eine Menge rumliegen.  Sollte es so weit sein kannst du dich da gerne noch mal an mich wenden


Ja das würde ich dann jetzt machen 

Nun noch die CPU´s. Günstig sollten sie sein. Mir kam da sowas wie Intel E2140 in den Sinn. Kostet 5€ bei eBay. Sollte man sowas nehmen oder doch besser Andere? 

Und dann brauchen wir noch was zum Bild ausgeben. Einfach die günstigste Graka mit DVI Anschluss nehmen oder was bestimmtes ? (erstmal nur CPU OC). Meine aktuelle ist ne Karte mit Wakü, die kann ich schlecht ausbauen.

Ja das wars dann erstmal an Hardware (oder habe ich was vergessen). Kostet ca. auch nochmal 340€


Kommen wir nun zum DIce. In dem Tutorial wurde ja  der Shop  angegeben. Sollte man da das DIce bestellen (und wenn ja welches und wie viel?) oder wo anders holen. Wohne im Ruhrgebiet. Könnte also da auch was direkt abholen, wenns hier was gibt.
Reines Isopropanol wird im Tutorial als Kühlflüssigkeit angeben. Da wird gesagt, dass man das in der Apotheke bekommt. 
Kann ich da einfach reingehen und sagen ich hätte gerne Isopropanol? Und wieviel kostet mich das?


Nachdem das nur alles abgearbeitet wäre kommen wir zum Benchen an sich:

OS solte ja Win XP sein. Aber was muss man da modifizieren?

Bei Sockel 775 Übertakte ich ja mit dem FSB. Sollte mann dann jedes Mal neu Booten und BIOS oder da gabs ja auch so nen Tool SetFSB für Windows.

Welche Benchmarks sollte man machen? hwbot hat ja einige für CPU im Angebot.
Super Pi 1M und 32M kommen mir da in den Sinn. WPrime und Cinebench vielleicht noch. Ja und maximaler Takt natürlich.


Ja das wärs für Erste erstmal. Ich würde mich über Hilfe von Euch freuen.

Gruß Chrissi


----------



## minicoopers (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Erste Benchausrüstung für DIce*

Hallo,


zu deiner Hardware. Das NEtzteil reicht für den Anfang erst einmal völlig aus 
Wie alt ist denn die HDD? Sata hat die schon odeR? 

Mit 775 zu starten ist das beste was Du machen kannst. Ist für den Anfang günstig und man lernt einiges 
Gute Meinboards wären z.B. Das Asus Commando (für Celerons und Pentiums) Oder das Rampage Extreme oder das WS Evolution für die Core 2 oder ähnliche. BEi den Boards liegen die Preis so zwischen 50 und 100€
Wenn Du auf der Suche nach Hardware bist, finde ich die Foren am besten. Bei ebay oder so hätte ich nciht so viel Vertrauen. Hier oder im  Luxx solltest Du fündig werden.

Bei den CPUs kannst Du zum anfang nach die Dual Cores und nach Celerons und PEntiums schauen. Mit etwas Glück findet man immer mal wieder super angebote.

Wenn Du erst einmal nur 2D benchen willst, reicht eine günstige Grafikkarte. Hier kannst Du z.B. mal nach einer 8800GTS oder so schauen.

Bei meinem Celeron den ich letztens übertaktet habe, habe ich immer wieder die Einstellungen im Bios vorgenommen. Bezüglich eines Tools kann ich dir da daher keinen Tipp geben.

Zu den Benchmarks. Im Grunde kannst DU alle benchen, bis auf den XTU da der erst ab Sandy unterstützt wird. 
Hier in der Übersciht siehst Du ja für welchen Benchmark es Punkte gibt, was aber nciht heißen soll, das sich andere nciht lohnen 
Bei den anderen, kannst DU zwar keine Punkte sammeln, aber Du kannst Pokale sammeln.


----------



## Chrissi (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Erste Benchausrüstung für DIce*

Erstmal danke für deine Antwort.

Die ist von 2009. Klar hat die SATA. Aber wenn ich immer Boote, kappt. Neustart BIOS. Boote usw, da spart man mit ner SSD natürlich Zeit.

Warum ist denn das Commando für Celerons und Pentiums besser? Bei dem Commando hört sich  das Bundle ganz gut an  100€ für das Board + E8400 + CPU Kühler (brauche eh einen zum Testen der CPU´s) und RAM (der wird wohl nicht viel taugen). Sollte man da zuschlagen? Oder versuchen  das hier  günstig zu bekommen?

Bei Rampage Extreme habe ich nur  das hier  gefunden. Im Luxx habe ich keinen Account und hier gibts solche Boards so selten  
Das WS Evolution habe ich nirgendwo gefunden.

Bei den CPU´s war ich hier im Forum schon auf Shoppingtour. Habe jetzt nen E8400, E6300, E7200, E6400, Pentium D915. Dazu werde ich mir von eBay noch nen E21X0 besorgen für 5€
In 1-2 Wochen habe ich dann noch Aussicht auf 20 verschiedene Pentium 4 Singles Cores für den Sockel 775.

Welchen RAM sollte man denn nehmen? Für das Commando bräuchte ich ja DDR2 und für das Rampage Extreme DDR3. Da kann man ja nicht irgendwelchen nehmen. Mir wurde Kingston Lovo angeboten (DDR3-1600, CL9, 1,35V). Ist der gut?


----------



## True Monkey (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Erste Benchausrüstung für DIce*



> - Edelstahl Thermoskannen: ~5€/Stk.
> der8auer sagt IKEA sei sein Favorit, dann werde ich da wohl mal hindüsen. Reicht eine aus?


 
 Eine wäre schon zu viel 
 Außer du willst mit Ln2 benchen denn für Dice brauchst du keine.


----------



## Chrissi (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Erste Benchausrüstung für DIce*

Das DIce einfach aus dem Karton mit nem Löffel oder so in den Pot?
Dachte man macht die Kanne voll und kippt dann raus


----------



## der8auer (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Erste Benchausrüstung für DIce*

Jup so mache ich das auch. Ist am praktischsten die Thermoskanne zu füllen von dann in den Pot zu kippen.

Ich würde statt Isopropanol Aceton verwenden. Dadurch kommst du noch mal ein paar Grad tiefer. Bekommst du im Baumarkt.

Grafikkarte einfach die günstigste die du finden kannst für PCIe. Da reicht eine 10€ GeForce 7100GS oder sowas in der Richtung.

Du kannst bei den Gelben Seiten mal schauen ob du einen Trockeneislieferanten in deiner Nähe findest. Beim ersten Versuch ist es aber meist besser bei Trockeneis-Direkt.de zu bestellen, da du so auch gleich noch eine Styroporbox bekommst, die du sonst extra kaufen müsstest. so 10-15kg sollten für den ersten Versuch reichen.

Du brauchst für den Anfang nur ein ganz normales WindowsXP mit Service Pack 3. Unnötige Dienste deaktivieren ist erst mal der wichtigste Schritt.

Welche CPU du verwendest ist erst einmal egal. Am besten aber einen Dual-Core, da die Quad-Cores bei 775 meist etwas zickig sind und nur auf gewissen Boards gut laufen.

Du kanns alle Benchmarks machen die hier gelistet sind:
http://hwbot.org/benchmarks/processor
Verwende am besten alle die ein x bei Hardware Points haben.

Bzgl. RAM solltest du mal http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/60644-crazzzy85.html anschreiben. Er ist der RAM-Hamster bei uns im Team und kann dir da was vernünftiges besorgen


----------



## Chrissi (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Erste Benchausrüstung für DIce*

@ der8auer

Bestellung in deinen Shop würde ich dann jetzt abschicken und zahlen, wenn das so in Ordnung geht wie ich es oben aufgelistet habe. Der Pot braucht ja eh 20 Tage laut Seite.


Und bin jetzt 20€ ärmer, dafür aber stolzer Besitzer eines E2140,E2160 und E2180. EBay sei dank. 

Aber meine Hauptfragen sind noch:

- Das Mysterium RAM. Hier habe ich wirklich 0 Ahnung, was ich brauche (klar DDR3 aber welchen)
- Soll ich einfach das Rampage Extreme von Amazon für 100€ kaufen? Und Lohnt sich das Commando Bundle?


----------



## MaxRink (16. Januar 2014)

DDR3 für so 775 wär mir neu.


----------



## Chrissi (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Erste Benchausrüstung für DIce*

X48 Chipsatz des Rampage


----------



## der8auer (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Erste Benchausrüstung für DIce*

Commando kann nur DDR2, aber die besten 775 Boards wie das Rampage Extreme haben DDR3

Du brauchst DDR3 RAMs mit Hyper Chips. Sowas wie Corsair Dominator GT 2000 7-8-7

Die findest du aber fast nicht mehr heutzutage. Stefan (crazzzy85) hat da normal aber immer was rumliegen.

Das Rampage Extreme wäre auch das beste Board. Ist das bei Amazon auch wirklich verfügbar?


----------



## Chrissi (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Erste Benchausrüstung für DIce*

Meinte ja Rampage Extreme. Das Commando hat ja so nen komischen Chipsatz.

Ja genau Eins  Und zwar  hier  wenn man auf Anbieter geht kommen auch noch genaue Fotos. Da so viel Zubehör noch dabei ist siehts mir wie nen Standartuser aus, der der halt früher normal genutzt hat.

crazzzy85 bekommt ne PN.


----------

